# Collien Fernandez...damals bei Bravo TV (Nippel)



## Julio (1 Feb. 2006)




----------



## Muli (9 Feb. 2006)

X-trem nett anzusehen!

Vielen Dank für die Cap-Collage!


----------



## Taubenuss (12 Feb. 2006)

Oh ja das Top sitzt schön eng!! Danke


----------



## desko (22 Juli 2006)

echt klasse danke


----------



## Konsti (5 Aug. 2006)

klasse danke!!! !


----------



## hawkhunter2002 (5 Aug. 2006)

Wird Zeit das mal der Playboy anruft 
Danke


----------



## teufel (6 Aug. 2006)

Bin mir sicher das der Playboy schon sehr oft bei Collien angerufen hat.
Aber bisher leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## cccccc (7 Aug. 2006)

colli where is she from looking great


----------



## coffeemakerx (7 Aug. 2006)

vielen dank, gebt mir mehr


----------



## foofighter41 (10 Aug. 2006)

collien ist doch der inbegriff von sex oder leute?


----------



## pan2k (11 Aug. 2006)

heiß ... erinnert mich an ihr eines shooting


----------



## yvi-rockz (12 Aug. 2006)

cccccc coliiiiiiiiiiiiiiien. yeah


----------



## trash-flash (13 Aug. 2006)

*Sexy*

Nett anzuschaun...echt sexy die frau


----------



## lincoln (13 Aug. 2006)

Aber so was von heiss......


----------



## EEHU (14 Aug. 2006)

Wow, riesig, danke für Collien!


----------



## pluto95 (15 Aug. 2006)

Collin immer wieder schöne Bilder


----------



## iakiak (25 Dez. 2006)

Schade das sie noch nicht beim Playboy war.


----------



## G3GTSp (25 Dez. 2006)

Immer für schöne Bilder gut.War sie nicht schon im FHM zu bewundern. 
Danke für die pix:3dlechz: :3dinlove:


----------



## DerWühler (25 Dez. 2006)

irgenddwann sehen wir auch sie im playboy


----------



## chr0nic (30 Dez. 2006)

JAAAA das ist ne RELIGION 

thx for pic


----------



## pecred3 (5 Feb. 2007)

sowas geile swie die gibt es nur selten


----------



## ecki25 (11 Feb. 2007)

hey schönes shirt, netter anblick


----------



## mko (20 Feb. 2007)

Wow, echt lecker die Kleine


----------



## MiXeR (16 Apr. 2007)

Vielen Dank für die klasse Collage!


----------



## oelerdinho (16 Apr. 2007)

Julio schrieb:


>


collien.....es ist einfach immer wieder schön dich zu sehen


----------



## mark lutz (27 Apr. 2007)

grossartige collage vom collienche


----------



## Perry2007 (30 Apr. 2007)

die frau is einf ratten...


----------



## AHAB (24 Juni 2007)

das sehe ich genauso lecker lecker vielen Dank


----------



## slyf3r (27 Juni 2007)

wie soll der typ ihr da noch ins gesicht gucken? ^^


----------



## strumpfhose20 (30 Juni 2007)

sehr geil die Collien.danke. Ich glaube sie hat öfters steife Knospen


----------



## schnickers (5 Juli 2007)

allerdings, schon ne klasse braut


----------



## Christ (8 Juli 2007)

collien is wirklich spitze, will mehr!!


----------



## tschery1 (16 Juli 2007)

ey, die hat was ... :thx:


----------



## hdd2te (16 Juli 2007)

immer wieder schön anzuschauen. die firma dankt.


----------



## run (3 März 2008)

collien is immersuper!!


----------



## yoca11 (3 März 2008)

danke


----------



## prechar (3 März 2008)

ja das gefühl hab ich auch @strumpf
danke für das schöne pic


----------



## Staxx (10 März 2008)

Ich liebe diese Frau!


----------



## Karrel (13 Jan. 2009)

Sollte sie öffter tragen!


----------



## tropenzorro (19 März 2009)

huebsch^^


----------



## FlerIstBoss (19 März 2009)

jo das foto kenn ich^^gibts da eigentlich auch ein video zu?


----------



## Trivium (7 Apr. 2009)

thx fürs pic, das ist n1^^


----------



## eCize (7 Apr. 2009)

:thumbup: wow


----------



## edewolf (7 Apr. 2009)

danke fuer die bilder


----------



## ferreol (17 Apr. 2009)

looool xD klasse


----------



## Bavaria1976 (17 Apr. 2009)

Hübsche Nippel, danke!


----------



## 1331Kai1331 (19 Apr. 2009)

DANKE!
Tolle Frau! Und dann keinen BH, das liebe ich!


----------



## aloistsche (19 Apr. 2009)

süss


----------



## surfingone (19 Apr. 2009)

*superschöne*

... nippelchen ...DANKE


----------



## WeisserWalFisch (12 Aug. 2009)

Süß und heiss zugleich. Eine schöne Mischung.


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2009)

War schon immer süß


----------



## Blondi22 (12 Aug. 2009)

mmh hot


----------



## Punisher (12 Aug. 2009)

Das Shirt gefällt mir, auch der Inhalt.


----------



## Antrapas (12 Aug. 2009)

nettes mädelsche


----------



## AkM (17 Aug. 2009)

tolles Bild 
danke


----------



## djwulf (18 Aug. 2009)

wow


----------



## mx6mod (18 Aug. 2009)

Julio schrieb:


>



nice pis


----------



## BlackPanther65 (17 Jan. 2012)

Habe das jetzt durch zufall gefunden.
Sie war schon Damals Heiß:thumbup:
Danke


----------



## Elander (17 Jan. 2012)

Sexy und heiß


----------



## drduke (24 Jan. 2012)

Oh Mann, diese Zeiten werden nicht wiederkommen...wer wird ihren Platz einnehmen???????


----------



## achim0081500 (29 Jan. 2012)

mmhh das waren noch zeiten


----------



## iakiak (29 Jan. 2012)

heiss


----------



## ruudi71 (29 Jan. 2012)

danke, gefällt mir gut


----------



## homehh (29 Jan. 2012)

super gemacht, vielen Dank


----------



## TryX (31 Jan. 2012)

hammer frau / brüste ;-) danke


----------



## Custec (7 Okt. 2013)

Traum von schlaflosen Nächten


----------



## CBB (8 Okt. 2013)

collien, na bravo!


----------



## topomu (11 Okt. 2013)

scharf die kleine


----------



## gulf (13 Okt. 2013)

super scharf


----------



## Morning (13 Okt. 2013)

Da mag man dran knabbern...!


----------



## morgul (24 Okt. 2013)

Immer wieder gut! Danke!


----------



## skyllaking (29 Okt. 2013)

Früher war sie echt ein must-see jeden tag, immer wa sgezeigt. Danke!


----------



## starliner (30 Okt. 2013)

( . ) ( . )


----------



## aldoraine23 (31 Okt. 2013)

sooo schön das mädl


----------



## nero10 (1 Nov. 2013)

nett, gefällt mir!


----------



## Bastollomeus (13 Nov. 2013)

thx für das tolle bild


----------



## Tomcum (20 Nov. 2013)

Könnte ruhig mal häufiger wieder was zeigen. Danke


----------



## dooley242 (20 Nov. 2013)

Da war sie noch richtig lecker.


----------



## jollyroga (15 Dez. 2013)

vielen Dank


----------



## Lord531 (15 Dez. 2013)

Das waren noch Zeiten.
Danke


----------



## nicowalde (18 Dez. 2013)

saugeil!!!! die mal knallen...


----------



## Pippo1846 (18 Dez. 2013)

Danke!!! Super Bilder!!!


----------



## chilko (13 Jan. 2014)

wunderschön


----------



## Rambo (13 Jan. 2014)

echt klasse danke 
:thx::thx:


----------



## ZFighter (18 Jan. 2014)

klasse Frau die Colin


----------



## ziggy42 (20 Jan. 2014)

Collien ist schon ne Heisse...


----------



## single17 (22 Jan. 2014)

Dieses Foto ist 8 Jahre alt - warum ist das noch auf der ersten Seite?


----------



## hallo99 (22 Jan. 2014)

sehr schön!!!!


----------



## Larrington (1 Juni 2014)

danke colien ^^


----------



## stürmerstar (1 Juni 2014)

Danke für eine tolle Frau! 

toller busen


----------



## TheMaster1985 (5 Juni 2014)

NIppelwetter


----------



## looser24 (6 Juni 2014)

Zu der zeit war die gute noch richtig geil


----------



## flipmoxxx (8 Juni 2014)

Wow, Danke für die Collage,
Super Collien.


----------



## benii (8 Juni 2014)

Very hot!


----------



## eywesstewat (8 Juni 2014)

sehr nett.danke


----------



## Killian1980 (15 Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## x34 (16 Juni 2014)

das waren zeiten, heiss!


----------



## glpsy (2 Nov. 2014)

einfach nur hot die Dame *ggG*


----------



## achim0081500 (2 Nov. 2014)

ja richtig geiles Outfit


----------



## Admos (2 Nov. 2014)

Vielen Dank !


----------



## Kleinfinger (4 Nov. 2014)

Danke. Das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## Seb.Pfeil (1 Dez. 2014)

wow  Danke


----------



## bobbles (6 Dez. 2014)

Das waren noch Zeiten. :thx:


----------



## xcillix (7 Mai 2015)

krass schön diese frau


----------



## oettka (9 Mai 2015)

danke für die oldies mit collien!!


----------



## mikesh (11 Mai 2015)

jo maaan...


----------



## glpsy (12 Juni 2015)

einfach zu n1 ^^ *freu*


----------



## Funkyfunk76 (13 Juni 2015)

Das waren noch Zeiten ...


----------



## fewinches007 (27 Aug. 2015)

erbsenschmuggler


----------



## kueber1 (27 Aug. 2015)

war ein heiser Feger und auch immer noch gut


----------



## klabuster (27 Aug. 2015)

ach danke man wie lange is das her sie so u sehen


----------



## thed0g195 (31 Aug. 2015)

Das waren noch Zeiten.. Danke für Collien


----------



## JustLooking2Fap (4 Sep. 2015)

Möchte nicht wissen, wie oft ich zum Anblick dieser Frau gekommen bin.


----------



## glpsy (30 Jan. 2016)

Oh ja das Top sitzt schön eng!! Danke


----------



## atomkoffer (3 Apr. 2016)

Sehr schön!


----------



## alanfa26 (10 Apr. 2016)

Vielen Dank :thx:


----------



## dari (11 Apr. 2016)

heiß! Vielen Dank :thumbup:


----------



## Snitch (12 Apr. 2016)

vielen Dank. Collien ist einfach die beste!


----------



## o815 (13 Apr. 2016)

ja, das waren noch Zeiten ....


----------



## Spartax (22 Apr. 2016)

Super! Vielen Dank für Collien


----------



## achim0081500 (22 Apr. 2016)

die hat aber auch geile Teile


----------



## petemule (1 Mai 2016)

Lang ists her, danke für die tolle Nostalgie


----------



## Armenius (1 Mai 2016)

:thx:für Collien:thumbup:


----------



## begoodtonite (8 Mai 2016)

mhh die kann immer noch was


----------



## dari (9 Mai 2016)

einfach eine süße
:thx:


----------



## NastirDrigus (15 Mai 2016)

Sexy und heiß. Danke


----------



## Kavy (15 Mai 2016)

:thx: 4 Collien


----------



## Marine222666 (15 Mai 2016)

Ja das waren noch zeiten


----------



## netfreak (22 Mai 2016)

danke für die Collage und das durchsichtige shirt


----------



## joshuax (14 Juni 2016)

Dankeschön


----------



## tewwer (14 Juni 2016)

Wow Danke. Sehr schöne Bilder.


----------



## tommyl (2 Juli 2016)

das waren schöne zeiten mit collien damals


----------



## Mister_G (9 Juli 2016)

I like it :-D


----------



## Spartax (24 Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank für Collien!


----------



## brad123 (28 Aug. 2016)

stark, danke


----------



## daimo147 (28 Aug. 2016)

Geht noch immer nichts über diese alten Caps! Danke


----------



## Snort (19 Sep. 2016)

Sehr nett.


----------



## Strumpfhosen (20 Sep. 2016)

:thx: das war geil früher


----------



## tommyl (21 Sep. 2016)

Das ist ja schon sehr lang her


----------



## boybobs (10 Okt. 2016)

Waren die damals schon gepimpt? Heute siehts so aus


----------



## speedcat (19 Okt. 2016)

Danke für Collien!


----------



## edwin88 (1 Nov. 2016)

Hammer geil!


----------

